# Headlamp Washers



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

I just came up with a crazy ass idea that i was just thinking about that i am gonna do with my sentra.. 

its called the headlamp washer project..

in this project im gonna look for a busted ass sentra in a junk yard. which i will be taking the Y spliter of the washer silicone hosing.. and getting that hosing.. and splitting that to the front of my bumper.. giving me the headlamp washers.. like the Audi TT and the mercedies and BMW's have.. sound like a plan.? i think so.. Travis


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

dont know if you know what youre getting yourself into....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Travis... the Mercedies that I was in today didnt shoot the fluid onto the headlights it just had mini wipers... but I think it would be a VERY cool/different mod for your sentra.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Oops I was wrong... he was out of fluid but it does shoot on the lights. GOod luck


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

One question, why? I feel that is just some fancy, but useless feature. Unless you get your car really really dirty and you absolutely _have to_ wash your headlights...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

kinda agree but it would be cool to see on a sentra.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*UPDATE:*

oopps.. i forgot to mention guys.. i live in Akron Ohio.. where there is SNOW.. oh thats right.. you Beach Boys.. wouldnt know anything about that now would you?  but anyways.. every other day here i have to rinse off the headlamps because of the salt.. and i am sick of getting outta my car and goin to a gas station.. and squegiing my headlamps.. or appling snow to them and whiping them off.. so thats why i came up with this project today.. i also thought that that thing was dumb on the TT as well.. untill i thought about it.. Travis

my fiance says hi....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I dont consider NY a "Beachy" state and we do get a LITTLE bit of snow up here since I'm only 20 mintues south of Canada... but enough about me... HI TRAVIS' FIANCE!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

there was some sno here in FL, hehe


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Sounds like a good idea. Just one thing, how are you going to whipe your headlights after they get wet.

Tell your fiance G-Funk says HI!!.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

well.. the Audi TT doesnt have wipers.. they are just really powerfull jets that shoot the crap off of the lights.. but see.. havnt you noticed that when water is againsts the headlamp plexiglass or glass.. it usually just evaporates because of the intense heat.. i wont have to worry about wiping.. why bother anyways.. there is just gonna be more salt on the way.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oh and she says hi too.. 

:jump:


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

what ever floats your boat 

just go for it


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i think they have the headlight squirters for HID. i went to hella's site and some of the HID kits required you to have a headlight cleaning kit.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *i think they have the headlight squirters for HID. i went to hella's site and some of the HID kits required you to have a headlight cleaning kit. *


not that I want to be envolved in quoting from that ricer movie.. but its......

"a couple of sr20's would pull a premium one week before race wars..." 
while looking into a honda hatchback!!! uuuuhhhhgggg
and i heard someone say on here once that they didnt have one nissan in there well...

i dont know what movie he was watching.. becuase there actually were several.. 
1) skyline OF COURSE which will also be in the upcomming one..
2) maxima -"maximus" with its turbo automatic setup.. blah
3) 240sx- race wars.. you know.. why am i posting this.. anyways..?


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Hahaha... And then you could be hardcore rice and have squirter LED lights on the hood and the fron fender. 

Haha... Sorry, I had to...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

GA16DESentraXE said:


> *Hahaha... And then you could be hardcore rice and have squirter LED lights on the hood and the fron fender.
> 
> Haha... Sorry, I had to...  *


actually.. i know you are just messin.. but to be honest.. i really didnt even want to get these damn things.. and i dont have them on my car.. but i want ones for my headlamps.. so IF i do this mod.. they are either gonna be plain no lights.. or if they are lights.. they are gonna be the black backing with white lights.. so they wont be overnoticable to my headlights..


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Personally,
I think if you want to do something with the extra squirters, hook them up to an r/c car steering servo and have it act like a turret on a tank. That way you can squirt people places and things with it.

Seth


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Hahaha... If I was like, standing on the side of the street and some car drove by and sprayed me with some turret action headlight washers, I'd be kinda pissed at first, then I'd think "Hey that's cool" then I'd be pissed again. Pissed and wet.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, I have a friend that turned his squirters sideways. he can now squirt people/vehicles to the left and right of him, LOL


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

LOL all of these are awsome ideas.. but NO lol.. and my friend also did the same thing.. he had them aimed up so they would go over the car.. and hit the person behind him.. there was this van once that was on his ass... so he said. him.. time to clean my window.. and then you see the vans windshield whippers comming on.. lol


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I know a guy that re-routed the tube into his fender well. He squirts people that rev on him


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *there was some sno here in FL, hehe *


I know pretty bad ass huh?


And as for the idea, its kinda a cool idea, but if you really wanted to make it work its going to take a lot. Plus one thing you have to remember is in cars that have that option. That actually fluid is heated. And that might be a hard problem to slove. But I say if you wana try go for it. Would be a coolio mod indeed.


----------

